# hdcp and vip211



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

I have been researching the HDCP issue with my receiver, and I read other receivers with Dish have this problem. I have a 211 receiver and when I check my system info I have the following:

Digital Connection: Yes
HDCP: NO

My TV is Samsung Series 5 or LN46B550. In my manual it says under; What is HDMI?
The difference between HDMI and DVI is that the HDMI device is smaller in size and has the HDCP coding feature installed.

I called Samsung and they had no idea, they basically re-read me the above line and said it sounds like it has HDCP. 

Pay per view movies give the TV is not HDCP compatible error.

Now from what I read, Dish is aware of the problem and is trying to correct the software in an update, anyone else have the same problem or aware of a timeline on a fix.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Could you post full info from HDMI Test - HDCP selection ? Perhaps screen-shoot while tuned to PPV channel.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

crockett_18 said:


> My TV is Samsung Series 5 or LN46B550.


This is most likely the problem. Samsung was famous until recently for failure to implement a reasonably compliant HDCP system.


> In my manual it says under; What is HDMI?
> The difference between HDMI and DVI is that the HDMI device is smaller in size and has the HDCP coding feature installed.


This would figure coming from Samsung. HDMI isn't not the exclusive home of HDCP. DVI can also support HDCP.


> Now from what I read, Dish is aware of the problem and is trying to correct the software in an update, anyone else have the same problem or aware of a timeline on a fix.


Developing products that work with Samsung TVs is no picnic. There are so many problems with HDCP implementations on so many different models. What happens is that everyone needs to "patch" their equipment to trick Samsung equipment into working and DISH hasn't patched for your model yet on one or more HD receivers.


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

I did a google search on my TV, and it says it's HDCP compliant.

I am not sure what you by a HDMI Test. But when I turn to a PPV channel a message pops up on the screen, saying that my system is not HDCP compliant.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

crockett_18 said:


> I did a google search on my TV, and it says it's HDCP compliant.


They say that because without HDCP, a TV is considerably less valuable.

The problem is that HDCP compliance is something that is audited by the manufacturer. As I said previously, Samsung only recently found religion in providing proper support. Many of the problems were blamed on not waiting long enough for responses from the display device being relayed through switches or audio receivers.

Is the ViP211 cabled directly to the TV or does it relay through an intermediate HDMI device like an audio receiver, switch or HTIB?


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

The hdmi runs from the receiver to the TV.

In the end, no big deal, if I rent a movie I will give my money to Blockbuster instead of Dish.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

crockett_18 said:


> I did a google search on my TV, and it says it's HDCP compliant.
> 
> *I am not sure what you by a HDMI Test*. But when I turn to a PPV channel a message pops up on the screen, saying that my system is not HDCP compliant.


Menu-System-Diag-Analysis-HDMI, then Left arrow and up/down to choose "HDCP" after you turn to PPV channel.


----------

